# noob overclocking question



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

This may seem like a stupid question but how do you overclock a CPU with ASUS P8H77-M PRO motherboard? I don't see the option to overclock anywhere in the BIOS!


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

Also, can anyone reccommend me some good stress testing software?


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Is this on an OEM computer (one on which the OS came preinstalled)? If so, the options for overclocking are usually not present. These systems do not cope well with the stresses of overclocking so the settings are omitted for your protection.


----------



## iplikator (Jul 19, 2012)

No, I build this myself.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Serious overclocking of the CPU on the H77 chipset is not possible. You might get a few points of bus speed but you have limited or no access to the clock multiplier.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What do you hope to achieve by OC'ing and what are the rest of the components?
Brand & Model of CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

